# first time-Partnership or Company?



## eyecatcher (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi all
I am currently in my 2nd 3 month stint in Chiang Mai, on a daily search for businesses for sale, units for rent and generally trying to get a feel of what works and what doesnt....
(feel free at this point to but in and tell me what works!)

like all of you expats here currently with a business, there comes a point at which you get the inspiration or find 'the one for you'

so now you want to buy......as i do

I am constantly confused with the partnership thing (with TG) or whether to buy into an existing thai company or even set myself up as thai company with the TG and maybe my mother!
I went to see my laywer twice and was advised that a Company is the safest bet against being sued, but the costs are higher, need to employ thai people, taxes etc............whereas a partnership doesnt need this, but maybe cannot get a work permit/visa..
Both would be set up to safeguard my investment so no TG can run off with the cash,sell the company or anything as long as the contract was worded as such and indicates their investment as <1%.

I have even spoken to many farangs and many who invested 3 million baht plus in guesthouses who tell me they have no claim whatsoever if they split with the girl..downright stupid was my thought but maybe i am missing something.

Which road did you guys go down?...i have found something of interest and not sure the route to take now.

thanks


----------



## caseyrunning (Aug 2, 2010)

There is NO safe way to "set up" investment in any Thai business. Security can only come from the people you are dealing with. The risk are the same the world over but in Thailand there is the Language barrier and the Thai to Thai loyalty that takes place between Thais.


----------

